# cutting fire wood in utah ?'s



## shaun larsen

does anyone have a link to a site where i can look up official regs regarding fire wood cutting in utah? im curious about BLM and forest service rules. is there a certain distance i have to be off a road? can i cut live trees or just dead fall? do i need an actual paper permit or is it paperless? do i need to tag my load with a visable tag? is there a fee for the permit? etc...

just curious  thanks


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

I think you need to contact the BLM and Forest Service individually.


----------



## Huge29

FWIW I was told by an FS ranger at the FG that it was ok to remove any downed tree.


----------



## Ton_Def

Call the Ranger district you are looking to cut on. We get our wood on the Mountain View district in the Uintas. The permit is $35 and it is a paper permit you fill out. They also give you a paper listing the rules. So many feet off the road, areas allowed, stumps have to be a certain height, etc.


----------



## Bears Butt

I haven't checked in a couple of years because I got tired of hearing the same thing year after year. The US Forest Service only allows the cutting in certain areas around the state and the areas were all too far away to make it worth my time and gas. I found it cheaper to just order it from a local wood cutter.

There is a big concern about cutting wood and transporting it around because some say the pine beetle is getting moved into new areas via the wood cutters.

Anyway, good luck. I don't know about state forest and blm lands.


----------



## Dannyboy

I just got a permit from the Spanish Fork ranger station for $25-$30. You have to give them all your information and you can get 4 cords of wood. All trees need to be under 18inch around and have to be dead. You don't have to tag your wood but you do need to mark it on your permit every time you go out until you get your quota. lots of little rules like stump size. Also you need to go to the ranger station in the area you want to cut in for the permit. Because i went to Spanish Fork one i need to cut north of hwy 6.


----------



## MountainBro

My dad always cut wood for our cabin in Parley's every fall so we could go up for Christmas. His permits only cost $30 or so, if I remember. Cant recall whether he had to check with a ranger before he did, though. Maybe he should have. And he found plenty of downed wood. He never cut a live tree.


----------

